# Need help coding postpartum hemorrhage



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Aug 20, 2012)

Patient had a normal vaginal delivery, but the placenta did not release. Dr. had to manually extract the placenta......Is there anyone that would be willing to read an operative note and give me some insight as to how to code? I am not sure if I should use an unlisted procedure code, or just add a -22 modifier to the delivery?? 

I can forward this vis e-mail or fax. Any help would be appreceiated!

Marcie S., CPC


----------



## rlaraneta (Aug 20, 2012)

marcie123 said:


> Patient had a normal vaginal delivery, but the placenta did not release. Dr. had to manually extract the placenta......Is there anyone that would be willing to read an operative note and give me some insight as to how to code? I am not sure if I should use an unlisted procedure code, or just add a -22 modifier to the delivery??
> 
> I can forward this vis e-mail or fax. Any help would be appreceiated!
> 
> Marcie S., CPC


I would add an additional diagnostic code:  666.02 - retained placenta with hemorrhage; delivered with postpartum complication (5th digit) OR 667.12 - retained placenta without hemorrhage; delivered with postpartum complication (5th digit). then add -22 modifier for the increased procedural service.  Just a suggestion


----------



## Thouvenel (Aug 23, 2012)

You can try adding the 22 modifier, but I don't really believe it will help.  The extraction of placenta is covered under the global unless done by a different provider of delivery.  Good luck.


----------

